# Ausfallsicherheit mit nur 2 Server



## mgraf (29. August 2007)

Wünsche einen guten Aben,
hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, also ich überlege schon seit ca 4 Tagen und ich kenn keine Lösung...

Wir haben momentan 2 Server laufen, beide mit Windows 2003 Server, leider ist uns ein Server abgebrannt, der für das RR, also die Lastverteilung eigentlich zuständig war.

Und jetzt meine Frage, kennt jemand ein System, mit dem ich mit 2 Windows Servern eine Ausfallsicherheit, erstellen kann?

Es geht mir momentan nicht um eine Lastverteilung, nur um die Ausfallsicherheit...
sh wenn Server A nicht mehr antwortet soll Server B einspringen... aber mit nur 2 Servern... 
hoffe jemand hat eine Idee 

lg
michi


----------



## xloouch (30. August 2007)

also unter solaris habe ich schon mal so was ähnlihes gemacht. aber unter windows habe ich keinen plan.

Leider nur bezogen auf webserver


----------



## mgraf (30. August 2007)

Ah, natürlich mit Webserver... sorry, hatte vergessen das zu erwähnen, aber die Windows Server bleiben!!

(Es läuft zwar Apache drauf aber trotzdem, auf Win2k3)


lg
michi


----------



## michaelwengert (30. August 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit, wenn auch ne recht teure, wäre ne Virtualisierung mit VMWare ESX.

Dazu dann ein SAN-System auf dem die Virtuellen Server laufen.
Fällt dann ein Server aus, laufen alle virtuellen Maschinen dann auf Server zwei.

Michael


----------



## chmee (30. August 2007)

Wie sieht es aus, wenn man die Loadbalancing/FailOver-Funktion einem Router/Switch übergibt und nicht einem eigenständigen Rechner ?

mfg chmee


----------

